# Gruppieren von Pfaden



## mcbern0 (9. März 2009)

hallo miteinander.

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich bin noch nicht sehr lange mit Cinema 4D (Version 10) vertraut und mit illustrator noch weniger. Ich habe eine Illustator datei und will diese in Cinema 4D importieren.

Habe dies schon des öfteren auch erfolgreich gemacht, nur diesmal habe ich aber eine Datei die mir in c4d ungefähr 30.000 Pfade macht. 

Nur leider sind das zu viele pfade so dass c4d das überhaupt nicht auf die reihe bekommt.

kann ich das nicht schon vorher in illustator regeln?

Ich habe einen stadtplan von allen kanälen und schächten und muss das in 3d darstellen.
die datei ist einfach riesig.

Würde mich über eine Anwort freuen.

Gruß mcbern0


----------



## smileyml (9. März 2009)

Hallo,

erstmal willkommen im Forum. Wie auch im C4D-Bereich gilt es hier eine korrekte Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu beachten.
Für dein Problem hätte ich zwei Ideen - beide sind aber mit recht viel Arbeit verbunden - natürlich in Abhängigkeit von deinem Ziel.

1. Idee
Zwei Endpunkte zweier Splines/Pfaden mit dem "Punkte bearbeiten Tool" (Taste a) markieren und mittels rechter Maustaste verbinden/zusammenfügen.

2. Idee
Alles markieren und unter Objekt-interaktiv malen eine interaktive Malgruppe erstellen. Mit deren Hilfe kannst du einfach und schnell (relativ) neue Flächen erzeugen, die natürlich gleichzeitig Pfade/Splines darstellen. Dabei macht es eventuell Sinn, diese vorher in unterschiedliche Kategorien (Straße, Gebäude, Grünflächen, Wasserflächen etc.) einzuteilen und sie dementsprechend auch nacheinander interaktiv zu malen.
Wie interaktives Malen funktioniert, verrät dir sicher die interne Suche oder Google. Ist aber recht einfach. Am Ende nur das Umwandeln und Gruppierung auflösen nicht vergessen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. März 2009)

Hi,
also ersteinmal würde ich auf keinen Fall alle Pfade mit einmal reinladen sondern Stück für Stück.
Wenn ein einzelner Pfad zuviele Ankerpunkte hat kannst du diese entweder von Hand vereinfachen oder über Objekt>Pad>Vereinfachen gehen.

Viele Grüße

PS: Was das vereinfachenbetrift, so hab ich von Illustartor gesprochen. Beim anderen von C4D.


----------

